# Waders



## visser (Oct 20, 2007)

I am going to take the fly fishing plunge this spring and I need some help. I have done some research and I think I have a good handle on most of the equipment I need. I do have a question about waders, though. What kind do I need to get? I plan on fishing mainly in the Utah County area and hopefully the High Uintahs some this summer. None of the water that I've seen appears to be deep enough to require chest waders, but I'm not sure if that's true. I do want to get out and fish elsewhere at some point (Yellowstone, Alasks, etc), but that is not going to happen this year. Is it worthwhile just to get chest waders, so I'm ready for wherever I happen to go or does the comfort/cost etc. of hip or waist waders make sense for the local area?

I appreciate any information you all could give me.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I did not get chest waders and I wish I would have, I get a little spill in the goodies if you know what I mean every so often. I would also pay a little more to get a good pair, mine have only lasted two seasons and I am going to have to buy some new ones, they will be a good investment and keep you warm when it is cold outside. Good luck, good to hear your taking the plunge!


----------



## krc.humpy (Sep 17, 2007)

+1 on that. If you will only have one pair of waders you definately want chest waders. I love my pant style waders, even though they are crappy hodgman, but chest waders can also be worn pant style. Lots of good options on waders, just do not get Hodgman. Costco has a pair right now for like $65 bucks if your looking for saving some money, and Cabelas has lots of options and you can't beat their guarantee, if you don't like them take em back.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

$65 dollar waders are $65 dollar waders. Just so you are clear.


----------



## DavidB (Sep 9, 2007)

Ditto On the Hodgmans I actually stay more dry if i dont wear the [email protected]#$ things :rotfl: I have a pair of cabelas on the way I hope they are better!


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

During the summer months you won't need them. Get some neoprene socks for 30 bucks and wear them with your wading boots and wet wade.

As far as waders go, just get something with a warranty. Getting expensive waders doesn't guarantee them to be leak proof. If you are covered with a warranty, just take them back to where you bought them if you have problems, and they should take care of you.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Go breathable 100%, this is 2008 and no one needs to be burdened with a set of neoprene waders. With the breathables, you can easily and comfortably layer up for any conditions from float tubing adjacent to a 12" ice shelf during the Spring to a 95-degree summer day. Your mobility is not restricted, and you don't get any compression on your legs and feet which reduces blood circulation causing you to get cold faster. I like the Simms line, they have stuff from about $150 all the way up to pricey guide weight. I have a set of the Freestones and love them.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

+1 on the Sims. just learn to take care of any waders you get from the get go. Don't put them away wet and forget about them and make sure you wash them in a mild soap and water solution to remove any foreign materials and dirt. (bathtub works for me in the winter time/Hose in the warmer months.)

Whatever you get, make sure they have a good warranty and talk with the shop owner to see how good the company is about returns. I bought a pair of Redingtons about 10 years ago and traded them in twice after wearing the heck out of them. They sent me a brand new pair both times, no questions asked, but I got sick of sending them back, so I bought Sims and have loved them.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Breathable Chest Waders are the way to go allot of the new style ones have a built in belt and inter-lockable clips at allow you to roll the front or the waders down to your hips. Its nice on those hot summer days


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

+2 I have the super expensive kind because they came in a 3x and they have worked well for the last 2-3 years for me. Buy waders new and get the best pair you can afford and go with breathables because you can always layer up. Personally I prefer my wading sandals and wet wading the best, can't wait for that season!


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I just got some of the Simms Rivertek waders and they kick arse. They are designed primarily as a pant wader, but have an extra piece of material that can be pulled up if you want a chest wader. You can hold the material up with either a drawstring or some detachable suspenders. The pant setup is really comfortable and makes it easy to change to a heavier or lighter jacket when the temperature changes. Perfect for my needs, and they cost around $300. 

Now, once you decide which waders you want, let me advise you not to be lured in by the cheap Hodgman wading boots. They suck a duck's butt. Do yourself a huge favor and get some quality boots! I have the Simms L2 that I like quite a bit, but the main thing is to get a pair that's good quality and comfortable.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

I have waded in many o' type of fabric and I love the Patagonia Watermaster II waders. They breathe well enough to feel a nice breeze through them if you want. I've heard good things about Patties, Simms, Cloudveil etc. Cabela's waders don't have the greatest rep, and neither do Hodgman or Orvis. To each his own I guess.

For boots I have 3 pair. William Joseph (My rating... about a 5 out of 10) Dan Bailey's (8 of 10) and patagonia (9 of 10). Patagonia has made huge improvements over their first models of boots. I will definitely replace them with with another pair when they die... Wait, with the warranty they offer, I'll just send them back and get another pair free.

I think RnF nailed it though. Buy yourself some neoprene socks and wet wade the summer.


----------

